# Welche Programmiersprache soll ich lernen?



## ReemE (24. Februar 2002)

Welche Programmiersprache soll ich lernen???
Ich will im Windwos bereich programmieren.....

Soll ich da c++, VB oder DELPHI lernen????

Danke schonmal....

mfg ReemE


----------



## Piesbruhder (28. Februar 2002)

hmmmm...
Das is natürlich ne schwere Frage. Ich selbst lern
grad C++. Es ist gar net soooo schwer wie manche sagen,
jedenfalls bis jetzt noch net 

Das kommt glaub ich ganz auf dich an. Was du halt später
mal richtig gut können willst solltest du von anfang an
machen, finde ich.

Wenn jemand den Wunsch hat ein C++Coder zu werden, warum
soll er denn dann vorher was andres machen?
Der Einstieg is halt bei C++ vielleicht schwieriger als bei VB
(obwohl ich das nicht bestätigen kann)


Aber was du lernen sollst musst du allein wissen.
guck dir von allen Sprachen Features an und was dir am besten
gefällt, das nimmst du.
Aber für den Anfang sind sie sowieso alle ähnlich.


+ alladannmachsjutmanbuhr +


----------



## ReemE (1. März 2002)

ich fang jetzt mal an c++ zu lernen, weil das mir am weitverbreitesten vorkommt.
Und ich denke diese Sprache hat das meiste Potenzial.....

Wie lernst du denn c++ ??
Mit einem Buch oder mit einem online-teil???


----------



## Piesbruhder (1. März 2002)

Mit nem Büchelchen!
Das "VisualC++ für Dummies"
Ich kann dir raten auch ein Buch zu kaufen. Am besten
eins mit CD auf der alles duff is was man brauch.

Am besten finde ich VisualC++, also wenn du dir ein Buch
holst wo die Autorenversion davon druff is, dann biste
gut versorgt.


Als dann,

+machetjutundvielglückbeimlernen+     :|


----------



## ReemE (1. März 2002)

Welches Autorensystem ist denn da dabei???

ISt das das von Microsoft?? Die ENTREPRISE Edition???
Die habe ich nämlich......


----------



## seppausbayern (24. März 2002)

*öhh*

..kommt das ned auf's buch an ?..


----------



## Cstar (24. März 2002)

Erstens mal möcht ich eines klarstellen: wenn du glaubst, dass du nach einem Monat eine Programmiersprache kannst, irrst du dich gewaltig!
Vor allem für Anfänger sind die ersten Schritte ein wenig holprig.
Aber um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen:
LERN C++, nicht c sonder c++!
Begründung:
C lernt man an fhs, unis. Wenn du glaubst später mal programmieren zu wollen, lern c. Ansonsten, wenn du beamter oder ähnliches werden willst, rat ich dir nur eins. Vergiss es und lern kochen: haste mehr davon (kleiner Scherz!)
C++ ist objectorientiert. Das heißt Funktionen und Elemente werden in Klassen gekapselt oder einfach gesagt: spezielle behandlung und zugriffsrechte auf funktionen und variablen.
c++ ist wie latein(hier spricht der latein-lkler). zwar ist c++ noch lang nicht tot... Ganz im gegenteil; eine vielzahl anderer Programmier und scriptsprachen lehnen sich an die syntax von c++ an. z.B. java, php, javascript, und in manchen anderen sprachen zum teil.
wenn du c++ kannst kannst du dich auf leistungsfähige programmierumgebungen für windows (visual c++, cbuilder) weiterbilden. (visualc ist nebenbei bemerkt die am häufigsten eingesetzte IDE für Windowsprogrammierung.
Außerdem kannst du (wenn du lust hast) ohne Klassen d.h. ohne die MFC von vc windowsanwendungen erstellen; diese tour ist hardtourprogrammierung(hab ich selbst schon programmiert, allerdings ist das am aussterben und gscheite quellen find man auch nicht).
Delphi ist ja schön, aber was möchst du mit delphi. Ist zwar eine der verbreitesten IDEs. Ich halt sie mit ihren ganzen klassen aber für eine mogelpackung; und fürs richtige programmieren(mit libraries und editor auf programmjagd gehen) lernt man da auch nicht. Vielmehr jagt man hier durch die klassen (edit1.text:='****** Delphi'
Visual basic ist noch so ein krampf: Wenn man weiß dass dies speziel für einsteiger entwickelt wurde, weiß man was man vor sich hat...
Fazit: Viele sagen c++ ist schwer. ich sag dir hör nicht auf sie. Zum Einstieg ist c++ fabelhaft und bietet dir viele Programmierkonzepte (OOP, Speicherallokation,Pointer,...)die es nicht in allen progsprachen gibt. Außerdem ist c++ sehr schnell! 
So das wärs.
Für den eintrag, denk ich, bist du mir ne stimme schuldig *g*...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. März 2002)

wenn das so einfach wär würde es delphi und co ja wohl nicht geben!

man fängt ja wohl das fussballspielen auch nicht mit vollspannschüssen von der mittellinie ins rechte obere lattenkreuz an!

du solltest anfangen zu lernen wie variablen, schleifen, funktionen und mathematische rechnungen funktionieren!

und dafür ist C/C++ wirklich nicht geeignet!

anfänger kratzen schon bei den kleinsten debug-messages ab, das erlebe ich immer wieder! und diese messages sind bei dem strengen typ-casting kein wunder und ja auch erwünscht! aber für anfänger sollten umwandlungen zwischen den dateitypen wirklich nicht der hauptbestandteil der ersten programmierschritte sein!

also gebe ich mein votum ab: *DELPHI!!*


ach übrigens: **closed** weil tausendmal gestellt und zweitausendmal beantwortet


----------

